
Ask HN: Can anyone suggest s/w tools to extract intent from huge voice clips? - sharedmocha
Can Anyone suggest good open source software tools&#x2F;languages which can extract intent from very large voice clips ? 
Ex: extract intent from an hour long voice clp
======
anigbrowl
What do you mean by intent? If you want some sort of probabilistic lie
detector, there isn't any reliable one out there, and the unreliable ones are
proprietary. Also, none that I'm aware of would work on long speeches or
something, voice stress analyzers work by trying to detect changes in
vocalization when someone is asked a question they'd rather not answer or
somesuch. Evidence for their efficacy is sketchy at best.

~~~
sharedmocha
As an example if we attend an hour long meeting -we might have many outcomes
from it...say take-away items,status updates,status of something etc..These
are all some actions/intent that can do something. Now,we are looking for
something which can understand human language and extract these actions from a
hour long meeting recording

------
davelnewton
"Intent" meaning what?

~~~
sharedmocha
As an example if we attend an hour long meeting -we might have many outcomes
from it...say take-away items,status updates,status of something etc..These
are all some actions/intent that can do something. Now,we are looking for
something which can understand human language and extract these actions from a
hour long meeting recording

